# How much snow so far?



## j law (Feb 1, 2011)

I heard from a friend in Albany that they got ~8 inches from "round 1"


Any other reports from around the NE?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 1, 2011)

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=90223


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 1, 2011)

j law said:


> I heard from a friend in Albany that they got ~8 inches from "round 1"
> 
> 
> Any other reports from around the NE?



Looks like ~2" here in St Johnsbury, probably double that number for the hills.


----------



## billski (Feb 1, 2011)

I lost count after the 30" ruler was buried this morning...

Amazing.  We have more snow than Coles Pond, VT


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 1, 2011)

billski said:


> I lost count after the 30" ruler was buried this morning...
> 
> Amazing.  We have more snow than Coles Pond, VT



The NEK hasn't seen a good dump yet this year. We have held onto pretty much everything little dusting we've been getting and it has SLOWLY added up. Here hoping that this storm puts my stake (only 9.5 miles away from Coles Pond, ATCF) over 20". I'm currently at 13.


----------



## 180 (Feb 1, 2011)

7" Hunter Mountain


----------

